# Has anyone ever had a Pedicure?



## Kage_sCupotea (Jul 13, 2004)

Have you ever had a pedicure? What is it like? Does it tickle like mad, or even hurt? I'm considering going for one with some friends, but I am ultimately ticklish on my feet and toes. When I was a little girl my mom would cut my toenails, and I would giggle and pull them back all the time. Now even when my husband touches my feet, to massage or whatnot, it tickles like mad! My friend who suggested it said it does tickle, if you're sensitive like I am, and that it can sometimes hurt a little bit, when they hit a spot that needs work. She said it's like a "good hurt," if that makes sense. lol So, any advice? Money is tight here right now, and I want to see if this is worth splurging for, when there are so many other things I'd rather do and/or have. Thanks!!!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm a ticklish person as well, but I can let my husband rub my feet. Given that, I found a pedicure ticklish. If you are as sensitive as you say, then I think a pedicure is not the best thing for you since money is tight. Pedicures are supposed to be a relaxing experience, and if you're going to be tensed and worried if anything will be too much for you, then it's not going to be worth it.

If you want a "girls day out" experience, why not get a manicure/hand massage while the others are having their feet done?


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jul 14, 2004)

When I say "too much", I mean in a ticklish way.





Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* I'm a ticklish person as well, but I can let my husband rub my feet. Given that, I found a pedicure ticklish. If you are as sensitive as you say, then I think a pedicure is not the best thing for you since money is tight. Pedicures are supposed to be a relaxing experience, and if you're going to be tensed and worried if anything will be too much for you, then it's not going to be worth it. 
If you want a "girls day out" experience, why not get a manicure/hand massage while the others are having their feet done?


----------



## Shoediva (Jul 14, 2004)

You know all my friends get pedicures on a daily basis. I have never gotten one. I have this thing about people touching my feet, I just dont like it- (although i love the way some of the pedicures my friends have got look, very clean and polished)


----------



## allisong (Jul 14, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Kage_sCupotea* Have you ever had a pedicure? What is it like? Does it tickle like mad, or even hurt? I'm considering going for one with some friends, but I am ultimately ticklish on my feet and toes. When I was a little girl my mom would cut my toenails, and I would giggle and pull them back all the time. Now even when my husband touches my feet, to massage or whatnot, it tickles like mad! My friend who suggested it said it does tickle, if you're sensitive like I am, and that it can sometimes hurt a little bit, when they hit a spot that needs work. She said it's like a "good hurt," if that makes sense. lol So, any advice? Money is tight here right now, and I want to see if this is worth splurging for, when there are so many other things I'd rather do and/or have. Thanks!!! Kage..It seems that the part of the pedicure that would do you in is the massage you get..What you could do is..requst that they turn the massager off in the foot bath and tell them you'd prefer them not to hand massage your feet and legs and just get on with the clipping and polishing..I have extremely ticklish feet and I do this without problems


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks for all your suggestions! I might try it - another time. The girls and I decided on lunch at a local Mexican restaurant, followed by ice cream at Marble Slab.



Yummy!


----------



## Pauline (Oct 25, 2004)

ShoeDiva, im so surprised you haven't yet had a pedicure! I know how much you love shoes etc,but its very important to look after your feet. I am tickly to but yes ive had a pedicure. I found it to be quite a relaxing experience, apart form the tickling sensation. Kage-sCupotea, when you do decide to get a pedicure you will love the light feeling your feet have afterwards. After your feet being dipped into a nice cool foot bath the therapist will remove any hard skin you may have and then work on your toenails and paint them a nice color. I went for a pedicure with my man and we both left with a spring on our step.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 25, 2004)

I love pedicures! They are so relaxing... little bubble baths for the tootsies! lol The part that tickles the hell outta me is when they take the pumice stone and rub the undersides to sofen any calluses... that tickles like crazy! But you get used to it - The massaging part doesn't tickle me, I guess I'm not that sensitive... it just feels so good!



I wish my SO would rub my feet like they do! LoL (Wishful thinking! lol)


----------



## Shoediva (Oct 25, 2004)

I will correct myself. I do get pedicures but I give them to myself. I have my own pedicure kit and do it myself at home, feel like its much more sanitary. But I do love foot rubs. I try to convince my hubby ever so often to give me one, he does for about 5 minutes then he is fast asleep.

Originally Posted by *candy* ShoeDiva, im so surprised you haven't yet had a pedicure! I know how much you love shoes etc,but its very important to look after your feet. I am tickly to but yes ive had a pedicure. I found it to be quite a relaxing experience, apart form the tickling sensation. 
Kage-sCupotea, when you do decide to get a pedicure you will love the light feeling your feet have afterwards. After your feet being dipped into a nice cool foot bath the therapist will remove any hard skin you may have and then work on your toenails and paint them a nice color. I went for a pedicure with my man and we both left with a spring on our step.


----------

